# Please post your 2013 STARWOOD Maintenance Fees Here



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2012)

**This thread is searchable - 
-click on the SEARCH THIS THREAD link at the top of the thread (not at the top of the page) 
-put in the resort name
-click GO*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please post 2013 Starwood Maintenance fees in this thread

Maintenance fee bills have started coming you, so I am starting our annual thread.

*Please post the breakdown of all fees - not just the total.*

THANKS!
*
Example:*

    Vistana Resort - Lakes

    Dedicated 2 Bdm.

    Operating Assessment - $656.38
    Replacement Reserve - $125.43
    Estimated Real Estate Tax - $141.56
    SVN Fee - $0.00 *
    ARDA Contribution - $0.00 **

    TOTAL - $923.27


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2012)

*Vistana Falls:  Proposed*

Proposed (to be approved at the Oct. 23rd meeting)

$753.26 (without taxes which weren't listed)

2012 total:  $855 + $58.52 taxes


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 15, 2012)

SVV key west
1br $465.60
2br $958.06
2 br lo $1263.73
3 br lo $1729.33

went down from last year.

I did not include the $125 club dues in the above.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 18, 2012)

svv bella

1 br $454.98
2 br $980.44
2br l/o $1270.35

does not include the $125 membership.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 18, 2012)

*SVR Spa (proposed)*

All are 2BR dedicated units.

Proposed $602.85 MF + $117.11 reserve = $682.29, not including taxes or SVN fee.  MF includes $32.24 surplus from previous year (so would have been $635.09).

Just under 10% of budgetted MFs are for uncollectable accounts.

Last year was $608.43 MF + $73.86 reserve + taxes, so essentially unchanged other than an increase in the reserves.

To be approved at Oct 25th board meeting...


----------



## komosatp (Oct 23, 2012)

*HRA Phase II*

Proposed:
1 BR: $1,524.99
1 BR Prem: $1,633.27
2 BR: $1,830.25
2 BR LO: $2,912.99
3 BR LO: $3,110.57


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Harborside Phase I (Proposed)*

*Proposed*:

1 BR: $1,382.05
1 BR Prem: $1,492.97
2 BR LO: $2,810.56  (2% increase from 2012 MF's)

These MF's do NOT include the $125 SVN membership fee.


----------



## jarta (Oct 23, 2012)

komosatp said:


> Proposed:
> 1 BR: $1,524.99
> 1 BR Prem: $1,633.27
> 2 BR: $1,830.25
> ...



For 2012, the MF bill for my 3-br lockoff was $3,025.17 without the SVN fee.  With the SVN fee, it was $3,150.17.

If the SVN fee is not included in your 2013 amount, 2013 is a 2.8% increase over 2012.   Salty


----------



## komosatp (Oct 23, 2012)

See attached document


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 23, 2012)

*SVR Cascade (proposed)*

1BR - $265.36 MF + $64.50 reserve = $315.73
2BR - $550.96 MF + $134.45 reserve = $655.96
2BR L/O - $715.25 MF + $174.68 reserve = $851.67

None including taxes or SVN fee.

MF includes $27.36/$57.02/$74.09 surplus from previous year (so MF portions would have been $292.72/$607.98/$789.34).

Just over 6% of budgetted MFs are for uncollectable accounts.

Last year was $291.53/$605.51/$786.11 + reserve + taxes, so essentially unchanged (before considering the carried forward surplus) other than a  55% increase in the reserves.

To be approved at Oct 25th board meeting...


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Costa de Oro, Mazatlan, MX*

[I'm sorry, but this is for Starwood MF's - DeniseM]


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^^ not SVO ^^^^


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 24, 2012)

SBP
2Bed (non lockout)
2013: $ 924.25
2012: $ 1,122.67  
Diff: 21.5% *decrease*


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 24, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> SBP
> 2Bed (non lockout)
> 2013: $ 924.25
> 2012: $ 1,122.67
> Diff: 21.5% *decrease*




Yep, and my EOY premium 1 bedroom is $373.24, down from $453.36.


----------



## grgs (Oct 24, 2012)

hypnotiqDiff: 21.5% [B said:
			
		

> decrease[/B]



That's great news for SBP owners!  It gives me hope that SDO's mf will in fact decrease after the renovation.

Glorian


----------



## jkrischt (Oct 24, 2012)

Westin Riverfront EOY 2BR L/O posted on MSC:

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 746.93
Tax - If Applicable		  $ 17.86

Last Year:

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 743.49
Tax - If Applicable		  $ 39.10

Not sure why such a big drop in taxes.  I have a feeling that may be adjusted higher, I recall that happening in the past.

Maint Fees is less the 1 % increase though.

Brad


----------



## jkrischt (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like WKORV was posted on MSC as well.  EY 2BR L/O

2013:

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 2,091.04

2012:

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 2,050.53

1.97% increase

Its nice to see these small increases across the board.  And a well overdue SBP decrease!  I thought all you owners would never catch a break with that place 

Brad


----------



## sml2181 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sheraton Steamboat Villas 

3 bedroom platinum winter

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 1,329.48

Tax - If Applicable		  $ 33.69

Last year:
Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 1,321.15

Tax - If Applicable		  $ 61.46


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Great news for SBP, as already reported above for the 2 bed Plantation Villas*

SBP 2 bedroom, Lock-off villa, Plantation Phase:

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 1,156.54

Tax - If Applicable		  $ 0.00

Membership Fee - If Applicable		  $ 0.00

Other*		  $ 0.00

Interest		  $ 0.00

Late Fees		  $ 0.00

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**		  $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		  $ 1,161.54


----------



## pathways25 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North - 2BR LO annual*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 2,344.44
Tax - If Applicable $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 2,349.44
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 2,349.44


Net of SVN and ARDA is $2,344.44, a decrease of $0.12 (0.0%).


----------



## pathways25 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North - 2BR LO EOY*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,192.22
Tax - If Applicable $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 1,192.22
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 1,192.22


Net of SVN and ARDA is $1,192.22, a decrease of $0.06 (0.0%).


----------



## pathways25 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas - 2BR LO EOY*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $  1,065.52
Tax - If Applicable $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $  1,065.52
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $  1,065.52


Net of SVN and ARDA is $ 1,065.52, an increase of $20.35 (1.9%).


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 24, 2012)

*WKORV - 2BR L/O Deluxe*

MF - $2,881.32

was $2,825.51 last year, so ~2% increase


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2012)

*WKORV 2Bd LO Deluxe (large) - EY*

*2013 MFs = $2881.32 *{w/o SVN and ARDA}
[1.98% increase over 2012]

2012 MFs = $2825.51

PS - YYJMSP beat me to it...
Good to see MFs level off.


----------



## jarta (Oct 24, 2012)

You can keep budgeted expenses down by reducing the percentage of loss due to MF non-payors.

In past years, as delinquencies skyrocketed due to the economy, Starwood prudently raised the allowance due to non-payors.  It caused the MFs to go up more than normal.  Some who did not understand what was going on screamed bloody murder.

Now, there are more owners who are forecast to pay their assessments.  So, as the loss percentage goes down, the MF rises are slight to nothing for 2013.   Salty


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 24, 2012)

*SBP - EOY 1BR "shotgun" I have to pre-pay to reserve...*

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 262.35
Tax - If Applicable		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**		  $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		  $ 267.35
Less Payments***		  $ 318.66

Total Due		  $ -51.31
Projected Fees for Next Year		  $ 262.35


 Due Date		   01/09/2013
Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 262.34
Tax - If Applicable		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**		  $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		  $ 267.34
Less Payments***		  $ 0.00
Total Due		  $ 267.34

Projected Fees for Next Year		  $ 262.34

$262.34 X 2 = $524.68


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 25, 2012)

Haven't seen our bill yet -- has anyone that owns at Westin Mission Hills received theirs???


----------



## jarta (Oct 25, 2012)

Cathy,   ...   Yesterday I received a postcard from WMH giving notice of the board meeting for the budget and election.  Don't know what date as I left it at home.  No budget numbers yet.   Salty


----------



## Tradetimes (Oct 26, 2012)

*1 bed unit*

Very Good News

my odd years : Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 205.03
Less Payments*** $ 249.04
Total Due $ -44.01

My annuel

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 524.69
Less Payments*** $ 637.32
Total Due $ -112.63


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 27, 2012)

*WPORV EOY 2Bd LO*

WPORV 2Bd LO EOY = $1268.08
1.2% increase over 2012 (10.5% increase since 2010)

An EY is $2496.16

EOY History
2012 - $1253.29 (4.6% increase over 2011)
2011 - $1198.47 (4.4% increase over 2010)
2010 - $1147.68

SVN Fee is $125 for 1st VOI, and $158 for 2 or more 
(Add HI taxes for WKORV/N and WPORV that count against SVN fee - $130.21, $164.58)


----------



## heathpack (Oct 27, 2012)

*SBP "medium" 1BR*

Appartantly we own something that is neither a small 1BR nor a large 1BR nor a shotgun but some other layout that I will hearby call a medium 1BR since Starwood tells me the sq ft is somewhere between the small & large 1BR units.  Note the 17% reduction in MF.



Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s)		**$ 524.69

Tax - If Applicable		**$ 0.00

Membership Fee - If Applicable*$ 0.00

Other*		**$ 0.00

Interest		**$ 0.00

Late Fees		**$ 0.00

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**		**$ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		**$ 529.69
Less Payments***		**$ 637.32

Total Due		**$ -107.63

Projected Fees for Next Year		**$ 524.69


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2012)

H-
I also have a small 1 bedroom at Sheraton Broadway Plantation that is apparently a different size from yours.  I think this one has two full beds and the kitchenette.  This may indeed be the small side of the lockoff, but I am unsure:

Due Date		   N/A

  Prior Balance Due
View Prior Year Balance Detail		  $ -498.09

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 410.06

Tax - If Applicable		  $ 0.00

Membership Fee - If Applicable		  $ 0.00

Other*		  $ 0.00

Interest		  $ 0.00

Late Fees		  $ 0.00

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**		  $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		  $ 415.06
Less Payments***		  $ 0.00

Total Due		  $ -83.03

Projected Fees for Next Year		  $ 410.06


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 28, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Appartantly we own something that is neither a small 1BR nor a large 1BR nor a shotgun but some other layout that I will hearby call a medium 1BR since Starwood tells me the sq ft is somewhere between the small & large 1BR units.  Note the 17% reduction in MF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the "shotgun" I referred to above - the small 2BR and large 1BR connect to make the 2BR lock-off unit. Our 1BR is a stand alone, non-L/O unit. Enter into the Living area, walk thru to kitchen/dining and bedroom with balcony beyond - hence, 'shotgun'


----------



## heathpack (Oct 28, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> This is the "shotgun" I referred to above - the small 2BR and large 1BR connect to make the 2BR lock-off unit. Our 1BR is a stand alone, non-L/O unit. Enter into the Living area, walk thru to kitchen/dining and bedroom with balcony beyond - hence, 'shotgun'



Except when I asked Starwood if it was a shotgun, they said "no," it is some floor plan that is not available on the SVN website.  The person I was speaking with definately got many other things wrong, maybe this too?  Or maybe there is a non-small non-large non-shotgun layout as well?

H


----------



## jarta (Oct 28, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Except when I asked Starwood if it was a shotgun, they said "no," it is some floor plan that is not available on the SVN website.  The person I was speaking with definately got many other things wrong, maybe this too?  Or maybe there is a non-small non-large non-shotgun layout as well?
> 
> H



The 640 sq. ft. stand-alone 1-br unit is called "Palmetto One-bedroom Interior Villa" on the mystarcentral.com web site.

Since it is not designated as a "shotgun" unit, perhaps you had the name of the unit wrong and she had it right?

Let's get back to only posting 2013 MFs here.   Salty


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Palmetto units' MF hasn't been released on MSC (at least not for me).  So I don't think any of the units discussed above are from Palmetto.  I also didn't think the original phase had 3 bedroom L/O units but maybe shotgun means something else.

So how many different maintenance fees and presumably different configurations are at SBP original phase- 3 or 4?


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 28, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Palmetto units' MF hasn't been released on MSC (at least not for me).  So I don't think any of the units discussed above are from Palmetto.  I also didn't think the original phase had 3 bedroom L/O units but maybe shotgun means something else.
> 
> So how many different maintenance fees and presumably different configurations are at SBP original phase- 3 or 4?



Should be five; 2 bedroom, 2 bedroom L/O, small (or deluxe) 1 bedroom half of L/O, and large (or premium) 1 bedroom half of L/O, and stand-alone one bedroom.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 28, 2012)

I inquired about this once as the fees weren't making sense to me vs. the descriptions on the website.  Like SDO, 1/2 of lockoffs were sold (or at least the same size -- not sure if there are connecting doors) and the owners pay a premium, i.e., the two halves added together are charged more than a "whole" 2-BR lockoff.

Here's the scoop, from the initial documents:

Unit Type .......... # of Units .......... Unit Weeks .... % Interest

2-BR ......................168 ...................8568 ...............60.7%
1-BR ........................32 ...................1632 ................6.6%
Lockoffs ...................30 ....................1530 ...............13.6%
Prem 1-BR .................42 ....................2142 ...............12.3%
Delx 1-BR ..................42 ....................2142 ................6.7% 

There's a "Com Unit" for those wondering about rounding (probably the lobby).

Total association expenses are multiplied by the corresponding percent interest by unit type to derive expense by unit ... then divided by the unit weeks.  For example, if Repairs and Maintenance expense were $260,149, a 2-BR owner would be responsible for paying $260,149 X .607 /8568 = $18.43 per week.

I then asked them to "tie" the above "name descriptions" to the units as described on the website.  See next post (have to change laptops ... battery dying!).


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Dear Jerseygirl,
*
Thank you for contacting Association Management.
*
Please find below the information you have requested:
*
1)* Two-bedroom Lockoff Villa -- 1335 square feet – Number of Lockoffs 30 units
*
2)* Two bedroom Villa -- 1030 square feet – Number of 2 Bd 168 units
*
3)* One-bedroom Premium Villa - larger side of the lockoff – Number of Prem 1 Bed 42 Units
*
4)* One-bedroom Villa - 490 square feet – Number of 1 Bd – 42 units
*
5) One-bedrooom Villa -- 470 square feet -- smaller side of the lockoff – Number of 1 Bd – 32 units
*
If you have any other questions regarding this matter please feel free to contacting Association Management at 1-800-729-8246/407-903-4670.
*
Sincerely,
*
<Name Deleted>
SVO Management Inc.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 28, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> *
> 3)* One-bedroom Premium Villa - larger side of the lockoff – Number of Prem 1 Bed 42 Units
> *
> 4)* One-bedroom Villa - 490 square feet – Number of 1 Bd – 42 units
> ...




Note that the above was a copy and paste from their reply but I think they mixed up #4 and #5 since it stands to reason that the "number of units" would be the same ... which could also mean that they're billing us incorrectly! :ignore:  I gave up at that point.  My inquiry was in late 2009 ... So it would have concerned the 2010 fees.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 28, 2012)

Deleted - typing the same thing jerseygirl was....


----------



## smitty2445 (Oct 28, 2012)

SBP
1 Bedroom EOY

Maintenance Fee      $262.35
SVN Membership Fee $125.00

Total 2013              $387.35

2012 Fees              $318.66 with no membership fee

2013 Increase         $ 68.69


----------



## heathpack (Oct 29, 2012)

So if the stand-alone SBP is a shotgun and the shotgun is the medium sized 1BR, it stands to reason that I _do_ own a shotgun, even though Starwood told me I didn't.

Mr. H will be disappointed, he's more of a rifle guy than a shotgun guy 

H


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 30, 2012)

*SBP Plantation Phase*

From the bill:

Sheraton Broadway Plantation - Plantation Phase

*Deluxe One Bedroom Unit*
Operating Assessment - $322.68
Replacement Reserve - $87.38
TOTAL - $410.06

*One Bedroom Unit*
Operating Assessment - $412.88
Replacement Reserve - $111.81
TOTAL - $524.69

*Premium One Bedroom Unit*
Operating Assessment - $587.41
Replacement Reserve - $159.07
TOTAL - $746.48

*Two Bedroom Unit*
Operating Assessment - $727.30
Replacement Reserve - $196.95
TOTAL - $924.25

*Two Bedroom Lockoff Unit*
Operating Assessment - $910.09
Replacement Reserve - $246.45
TOTAL - $1,156.54

Overall 17.7% decrease


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*SBP Palmetto*

SBP Palmetto (Buildings 18, 19, 20 and 26)

*One bedroom unit*
$313.11    Operating Expenses (Including Ad Valorem Taxes $16.47)
$93.52      Replacement Reserves
$399.63    2013 Total Maintenance and Reserve Fee

*One bedroom Premium unit*
$450.88     Operating Expenses (Including Ad Valorem Taxes $23.71)
$134.69     Replacement Reserves
$575.47     2013 Total Maintenance and Reserve Fee

*Two bedroom unit*
$579.26     Operating Expenses (Including Ad Valorem Taxes $30.47)
$173.03     Replacement Reserves
$739.32     2013 Total Maintenance and Reserve Fee

2012 Total MF  $778.50
difference of  (-$39.18)  

*Two bedroom lockoff unit*
$763.99     Operating Expenses (Including Ad Valorem Taxes $40.18)
$228.22     Replacement Reserves
$975.10     2013 Maintenance and Reserve Fee

2012 Total MF  $1026.78
difference of  (-$51.68)

*Three bedroom lockoff unit*
$901.76     Operating Expenses (Including Ad Valorem Taxes $47.43)
$269.37     Replacement Reserves
$1150.94   2013 Total Maintenance and Reserve Fee

MF includes $3.49/$5.03/$6.46/$8.52/$10.05 surplus from previous year

6.5% budgetted MFs are for uncollectible accounts

EOY units are 1/2 MF  There is no additional service charge for EOY units.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone else want to chime-in on SBP?


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 30, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> anyone else want to chime-in on SBP?



Hey, we're all just relieved to see the fees going down!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 30, 2012)

SBP Palmetto is a different phase with different board and different MF's.


----------



## labonnevie (Oct 30, 2012)

*WKORV 1 BR EOY, 2 Units*

2013                                            Unit 1      (OV)             
Master Assoc Assessment                $104.65                
Apt Ownership Assessment              $208.13                  
Vacation Ownership Assessment       $589.35                  
SVN Membership Fee                      $130.21              
Total                                            $1032.34                 
2012                                            $1015.24                
Increase                                              1.7%      

2013                                             Unit 2     (OV)
Master Assoc Asseement                  $104.64
Apt Ownership Assessment              $208.13
Vacation Ownership Assessment       $589.35
SVN Membership Fee                      $34.38
Total                                            $936.50
2012                                            $919.42
Increase                                             1.9%


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 1, 2012)

2013 SVR Falls 2-bed wk 20
MF: $753.26
Tax: $55.95
= $809.21

2012 was:
MF: $855
Tax: $60.71
= $915.71

11.63% decrease

2013 SVR Falls 2-bed wk 49
MF: $753.26
Tax: $55.06
= $808.32

2012 was
MF: $855
Tax: $59.82
= $914.82

11.64% decrease


Still waiting on SDO, WMH, and WKV.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 1, 2012)

*WSJ VGV MFs 2013*

Terrace Suite (studio): $1443.48
Townhouse Suite (1Bd): $1924.71
2-Bd Townhouse: $2405.94 (MF=$1954.98, RR=$450.96)
2-Bd Premium: $2886.97
3-Bd Pool Villa/Premium: $2887.17

1.8% decrease from 2012


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sheraton Vistana Villages - Key West - 2BR annual*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 958.06
Tax - If Applicable $  107.47
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 1,070.53
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 1,070.53


Net of SVN and ARDA is $1,065.53, a decrease of $23.54 (2.2%).


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sheraton Vistana Villages - Key West - 2BR EOY*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 479.03
Tax - If Applicable $  53.74
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 537.77
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 537.77


Net of SVN and ARDA is $532.77, a decrease of $11.76 (2.2%).


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 5, 2012)

*SVV Bella EOY odd*

2011 fees
Prior Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 456.01
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 54.49
Total Charges 		  $ 510.50

2012 fees
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 486.31
Tax - If Applicable 		  $  60.10
Total Charges 		  $ 546.41

An increase of 7%


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 5, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> 2011 fees
> Prior Year Charges
> Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 456.01
> Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 54.49
> ...



I think this is last year's fees.  The 2013 fees have not yet been posted for the Bella phase.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 5, 2012)

pathways25 said:


> I think this is last year's fees.  The 2013 fees have not yet been posted for the Bella phase.



Oh, yes.  Thank you!


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sheraton Vistana Villages - Bella - 2BR annual*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 980.44
Tax - If Applicable $ 118.56
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $  1,099.00
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $  1,099.00


Net of SVN and ARDA is $ 1,099.00, a decrease of $6.16 (0.6%).


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sheraton Vistana Villages - Bella - 2BR EOY*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $  490.22
Tax - If Applicable $ 59.28
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 549.50
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 549.50


Net of SVN and ARDA is $549.50, a decrease of $3.09 (0.6%).


----------



## stive1 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vistana Resort small 1 bedroom*

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 315.73  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 74.73  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 395.46  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

Total Due    $ 395.46

This is the same $$ as last year in the Cascades section....


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 13, 2012)

stive1 said:


> Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 315.73
> 
> Tax - If Applicable    $ 74.73
> 
> ...



Which phase?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 14, 2012)

*WKV 1Bd Premium (Large)*

*2013 MF:
WKV 1Bd Premium (Large, 81K SO) = $780.32*
(this is for the MF only; does not include tax, SVN fee, or ARDA)

2.4% increase over 2012

2012 = $762.08 (5.8% increase over 2011)
2011 = $720.37

*****
*2013 2Bd LO (148.1K SO) = $1271.16
2013 1Bd Deluxe (Small, 67.1K SO) = $490.84*


----------



## stive1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cascades...


----------



## grgs (Nov 15, 2012)

*Westin Kierland 2 bedroom LO Annual (Plat)*

I know David already reported the figure for a 2 bd plat, but I thought I'd give a bit more info (taxes).  Also, in the past I've (and others) included taxes to get at the total increase or decrease over the prior year.  I know we generally don't include the SVN or ARDA fees, but taxes seem like they should be included to me.

2013 Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  *$ 1,271.16*
Tax - If Applicable 		  *$ 37.97*
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  *$ 1,309.13 *

About a 1.6% increase over last year.

2012 Charges


grgs said:


> Prior Year(s) Tax Credit ($8.49)
> Operating Assessment $1076.66
> Replacement Reserve $164.80
> Estimated Real Estate Tax $47.67
> ...


----------



## grgs (Nov 15, 2012)

*Westin Kierland 1 Bedroom Premium Annual*

2013 Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  *$ 780.32*
Tax - If Applicable 		 * $ 22.96*
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		*  $ 803.28*

Up about at 6.7% from last year, but based on David's report, I may be an outlier with the prior year tax credit.  Hmmm, I can see a case to leave out taxes. 

*Without the tax credit in 2012, the increase in mf/taxes for 2013 is also 1.6% 
*
2012 Charges:


grgs said:


> Prior Year(s) Tax Credit ($36.71)
> Operating Assessment $660.92
> Replacement Reserve $101.16
> Estimated Real Estate Tax $27.40
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Glorian - Re: WKV taxes - I do not include them because (at least last year) they can be different for the same type of villa.  Check your math - I do not think a change in taxes would impact the %MF increase substaintially (6%?).

The %MF increase should be (and is) the same across villa types.  What I hadn't realized is that the $MF/SO is so much different for the large (Prem) and small (Dlx) villas - enough to re-think strategy on owning the small villa now that there is SO banking.
{I am sure someone is thinking... "Now why did he just post that in a public forum?"}


----------



## gtm2011 (Nov 15, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> The %MF increase should be (and is) the same across villa types.  What I hadn't realized is that the $MF/SO is so much different for the large (Prem) and small (Dlx) villas - enough to re-think strategy on owning the small villa now that there is SO banking.
> {I am sure someone is thinking... "Now why did he just post that in a public forum?"}



I agree.  I asked the same question in the "Advice on purchasing SPG Vacation Ownership" thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1384799&postcount=34


----------



## grgs (Nov 15, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Glorian - Re: WKV taxes - I do not include them because (at least last year) they can be different for the same type of villa.  Check your math - I do not think a change in taxes would impact the %MF increase substaintially (6%?).



I believe my math is correct (actually it comes out 6.7%), but the % increase is misleading because of the prior year's tax credit.  I noted that in my post above.

Glorian


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 15, 2012)

My 2-bed WKV has increased 2.34% this year, for a total increase of ~38.5% since 2006 (back when MF was ~$950 - and I think that included SVN fees of $99 at the time), and an average of ~5.5% increase annually. Not bad for SVN...

BTW, here are the 2013 details...and as you can see, if we didn't have to increase the replacement reserve, the MF would have been reduced this year. 

2013 Operating Assessment: $1,036.16 (2012: $1,076.66; 2011: $947.75)
2013 Replacement Reserve: $235.00 (2012: $164.80; 2011: $225.75)
2013 Estimated Real Estate Tax: $37.97 (2012: $47.67; 2011: $42.58)
2013 SVN Membership Fee: $125.00 (YMMV here)
2013 ARDA-ROC PAC: $5.00 (or, in my case, N/A)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2012)

Taxes for my 2 1Bd Prem WKV VOIs were different last year.  They are the same this year so not sure what changed.  I was just surprised that a ~$20 change would alter the percentage that much (but I didn't calculate).  Regardless, at least when trying to calculate a percentage change for MFs should probably keep the taxes out (this goes for SVN fee as well since it is variable depending on how many VOIs are owned).  This may be good to understand annual ownership cost, but not for tracking changes.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 16, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> Taxes for my 2 1Bd Prem WKV VOIs were different last year.  They are the same this year so not sure what changed.  I was just surprised that a ~$20 change would alter the percentage that much (but I didn't calculate).  Regardless, at least when trying to calculate a percentage change for MFs should probably keep the taxes out (this goes for SVN fee as well since it is variable depending on how many VOIs are owned).  This may be good to understand annual ownership cost, but not for tracking changes.



Removing SVN makes sense to me (if I can find my old statements - they're not available online - I would revise my earlier post, but I don't have all the details of a couple early years). However, taxes are an integral part of the entire annual fee, so I see no reason to leave that out. If the local government increases taxes, then the net paid out for usage that year goes up...do I really care if the government is the cause of the increase or the resort? No.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2012)

I gentle suggestion:  Itemize the fees, and everyone can pick out the info. they want.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2012)

No issue with including taxes - but because they are (were) variable like the SVN fee - it should not go into the percentage increase/decrease as far as MF go as it skews how the resort is being handled from a revenue/income perspective, and taxes are not related to how well the resort HOA is handling finances - only cost of ownership.

I have the MFs (for all of my VOIs) going back to 2004-2006, and can dig them up if interested.


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis - 2BR annual*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,055.04
Tax - If Applicable $  0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 1,055.04
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 1,055.04


Net of SVN and ARDA is $ 1,055.04, an increase of $68.96 (7.1%).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow - the MFs for a 2Bd SDO is only $216 less than a 2Bd WKV?  I was under the impression that they were way less.  Does this include a MF increase that was being discussed in the SDO vote thread, or has that not been incorporated yet?


----------



## grgs (Nov 16, 2012)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis 1 Bedroom Premium*

Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  *$ 725.35* (Operating assessment: $467.42; Reserves: $257.93)
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 0.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  *$ 725.35*

About a *7% increase* over last year.

Last year:



grgs said:


> $677.93
> 
> Up from 611.25 in 2011, so about a 10.9% increase.
> 
> Ouch!


----------



## grgs (Nov 16, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> Does this include a MF increase that was being discussed in the SDO vote thread, or has that not been incorporated yet?



I believe it does.  

_*To cover the additional cost, maintenance fees were increased about 7% in 2012 and will increase over the next 2 years as follows: 12% (2013), 8% (2014). Then in 2015, there will be a 12% reduction in maintenance fees.*_

From this earlier post:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1364395&postcount=97

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Nov 17, 2012)

*MF breakdown for SDO 2 bedroom LO*

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,055.04  (Operating assessment: $679.89; Reserves: $375.15)

Just wanted to provide this info to show the substantial percentage going to reserves, presumably to cover the renovations.  For comparison, the reserve portion for a WKV 2 bedroom LO is $235.

Glorian


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 17, 2012)

grgs said:


> Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,055.04  (Operating assessment: $679.89; Reserves: $375.15)
> 
> Just wanted to provide this info to show the substantial percentage going to reserves, presumably to cover the renovations.  For comparison, the reserve portion for a WKV 2 bedroom LO is $235.
> 
> Glorian



Actually, it's only $225. And yes, this is a very valid point in that once the reserves are built up hopefully the total annual MF will reduce at SDO.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Nov 17, 2012)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis -- 2BR LO EOY*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 359.95
Tax - If Applicable $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Replacement Reserve - $ 187.57
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib. $ 5.00

Total Due $ 552.52
Subtract the $5 ARDA etc. contribution and it's *$547.52*

Last year was MF $402.19, Replacement Reserve $110.85, total $513.04, so 2013 is a 6.7% increase.


----------



## grgs (Nov 17, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Actually, it's only $225. And yes, this is a very valid point in that once the reserves are built up hopefully the total annual MF will reduce at SDO.



I double checked--on my statement (on MSC), it lists the replacement reserve as $235.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 18, 2012)

grgs said:


> I double checked--on my statement (on MSC), it lists the replacement reserve as $235.



You are absolutely correct. My mistake.


----------



## csudell (Nov 19, 2012)

*HRA Phase 2 - 1 BR premium*

2012 numbers in parenthesis

Vacation ownership assessment $955.20 ($929.37)
Condo common assessment $344.09 ($395.57)
Atlantis facilities fee $208.98 ($202.66)
SVN Membership fee $125.00 ($125.00)

Total $1633.27

2012 was $1652.60


----------



## pathways25 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Sheraton Mountain Vista - 2BR annual*

Current Year Charges

Maintenance Fee(s) $  1,257.14
Tax - If Applicable $  41.79
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $  1,303.93
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $  1,303.93


Net of SVN and ARDA is $1,298.93, an increase of $12.36 (1.0%).


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wdw 2br eoy*

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 724.47  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 46.40  
Current Year Charges    $ 770.87  

Last year was $766.73, so essentially no change overall; however, the MF portion is +$25 while the tax portion is -$20...


----------



## bullroc3 (Nov 30, 2012)

*SVV St Augustine*

2 bedroom EOY


2013 Vacation Ownership Assessment $323.69
2013 Condo Common Assessment $57.09
2013 Estimated Real Estate Tax $51.53
2013 SVN Membership Fee $125.00


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 4, 2012)

*Wdw 2br*

Annual:

2013 Operating Assessment -- $1135.02
2013 Replacement Reserve -- $263.61

According to the newsletter, that's +$8 for a 0.5% increase overall, broken down as follows:

Ad Valorem / Real Estate Taxes -- down $42
ADA Compliance Expenses -- down $28
Facilties -- up $45
Insurance -- up $15
Reserves -- up $15


----------



## grgs (Dec 6, 2012)

*Westin Lagunamar 2 bedroom Lockoff EOY*

$538.45 (Operating assessment)
$108.00 (Replacement reserves)
$646.45 TOTAL

Last years was reported at: $639.36.  So about a 1.1% increase.


----------



## Cawfeegirl (Jan 1, 2013)

*SVV 2 Bedroom Bella Phase*

2013 Operating Assessment $744.87
2013 Replacement Reserve    235.57
2013 Estimated Real Estate Tax 118.00
2013 SVN Membership Fee 125.00
2013 ARDA-ROC PAC Contribution 5.00

Total Dues $1229.00


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 8, 2013)

*Small 1br SDO*

Anyone know what maint fees are for this.  I don't see it posted.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 8, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Anyone know what maint fees are for this.  I don't see it posted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan



It's $615.41 for the small, and $725.35 for the large (versus $1055.04 for the entire lockoff).


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Anyone know what maint fees are for this.  I don't see it posted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan



You can use the search function at the top of the thread to search for any timeshare.


----------



## Richard Chen (Feb 13, 2013)

*SVV maintenance fee*

SVV St. Augustine 2br

2013 Vacation Ownership Assessment $647.38
2013 Condo Common Assessment $114.17
2013 Estimated Real Estate Tax $103.07
2013 SVN Membership Fee $125.00
2013 ARDA-ROC PAC Contribution $5.00
total $994.62

this is a bad part of ownership after a principal already


----------



## JudyS (Feb 25, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> It's $615.41 for the small, and $725.35 for the large (versus $1055.04 for the entire lockoff).


That works out to about a 22% discount for owning the whole lock-off versus owning the two halves individually.  On the other hand, SBP seems to give little or no discount for owning both halves of a lock-off (and least in the older phase -- not sure of the fees on the newer phase.)  Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## grgs (Feb 25, 2013)

JudyS said:


> That works out to about a 22% discount for owning the whole lock-off versus owning the two halves individually.  On the other hand, SBP seems to give little or no discount for owning both halves of a lock-off (and least in the older phase -- not sure of the fees on the newer phase.)  Am I understanding this correctly?



Yes, you are.  It seems to be anomaly with SDO.  As far as I know, for most of the other Starwood resorts, someone separately owning the two halves of a lockoff pays the same mf as someone who owns the entire lockoff.  

Glorian


----------



## JudyS (Feb 25, 2013)

grgs said:


> Yes, you are.  It seems to be anomaly with SDO.  As far as I know, for most of the other Starwood resorts, someone separately owning the two halves of a lockoff pays the same mf as someone who owns the entire lockoff.
> 
> Glorian


Thanks for the information, Glorian!


----------



## tarahsu (Apr 29, 2013)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis*

One Bedroom - Every Year
$615.41

One Bedroom - Odd Years
$327.70


----------



## davemari21 (Aug 24, 2013)

Geez... Are starwood mf the highest in the industry or what?


----------

